# General Topics > Fieldwork >  My South African Frog Season, 2015/2016

## Nick Evans

Hi all,

I haven't posted on this forum for ages!

Thought I'd share some photos from my frogging season that has now ended, as we go into Winter here in South Africa. Photos are from all around the province of KwaZulu-Natal, where I'm based. I didn't get to go out into the field as much as I would have liked, but it was a good season nonetheless. 

First off, the highlight of my season:
The Endangered Long-toed Tree Frog (Leptopelis xenodactylus)





Pickersgill's Reed Frog (Hyperolius pickersgilli)- Critically Endangered



Kloof Frog (Natalobatrachus bonebergi)



Female Kloof Frog keeping her eggs moist by urinating on them. Lovely!



Natal Leaf-folding Frog (Afrixalus spinifrons)- Near-threatened.




Yellow-striped Reed Frog (Hyperolius semidiscus)



Male Argus Reed Frog (Hyperolius argus) They look very similar to the Yellow-striped.



Painted Reed Frog (Hyperolius marmoratus)



Bushveld Rain Frog (Breviceps adspersus)



Plaintive Rain Frog (Breviceps verrucosus)



Bushsqueaker (Arthroleptis wahlbergi)



Natal Tree Frog (Leptopelis natalensis)



Common Platanna (Xenopus laevis)



Clicking Stream Frog (Strongylopus grayii)



Bronze Caco (Cacosternum nanum)



Natal Cascade Frog (Hadromoprhyne natalensis)



Snoring Puddle Frog (Phrynobatrachus natalensis)



Bubbling Kassina (Kassina senegalensis)



Natal Sand Frog (Tomopterma natalensis)



Knocking Sand Frog (Tomopterma krugerensis)



Guttural Toad (Amietophrynus gutturalis)



Eastern Olive Toad (Amietoprhynus garmanii)



Raucous Toad (Amietophrynus rangeri)



Hope you enjoyed the post!

Cheers, 
Nick Evans
KwaZulu-Natal Amphibian & Reptile Conservation
www.kznamphibianreptileconservation.com
https://www.facebook.com/KZNHerpCons...?ref=bookmarks

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Sarah K

Beautiful pictures! I am jealous that I don't get to go out in the field and find treasures like that in the wild!

----------


## Xavier

Wow, some of those species I didn't even know existed! Beautiful photos, and I hope there are more to come!  :Smile:

----------


## Terry

South Africa has 146 species of frogs and toads. The most exciting species in my opinion are from the Fynbos region (Western, Eastern and Northern Cape). Xenopus gilli and Microbatrachella capensis are critically endangered and one of the only remaining places they live is in the middle of a horse racing track in Cape Town. Check out this web site http://www.krca.co.za/. Great pictures!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Terry

Hi Nick
I didn't realize that you started the thread. A while back I worked at the Omaha Zoo and some of our amphibian staff helped create a biosecure frog habitat for endangered frogs at the Johannesburg Zoo. Since then, my dream is to visit SA looking for frogs  :Smile:  Welcome back!

By the way, there is another FrogForum member from KZN that occasionally posts.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Jason

Fantastic pictures. Thanks for sharing

----------


## MagdalenaPaaso

Former South African here! I have to say, This made me rather homesick!!! 

Beautiful work Nick!

----------


## Amy

Amazing photos as usual!  Some of their common names are quite amusing  :Big Grin:

----------

